# Cats or Dogs?.



## DopamineRush (Jul 23, 2017)

For me it has always been dogs.
I have had both cats and dogs, and I prefer dogs.
Dogs actually love you back, whereas cats, from my experience, love only themselves. 
To a dog you are actually a friend, to a cat you are a servant.
A dog actually cares about you whereas as a cat, again from my experience, cares only about themselves.
These pictures below capture the difference between dogs and cats.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Dogs. Cats are beautiful but maybe a little too snooty for me.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Dogs, but I like cats, too. I'm allergic to cats, and I don't like how they get fur everywhere. Dogs don't seem to lose as much fur, and they let you hold them like a baby instead of running as soon as you go near them.


----------



## DopamineRush (Jul 23, 2017)

This is the difference between how dogs and cats think :








.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Cats. Dogs smell, unfortunately. They are ok character wise, but its an exposure exercise just touching one of them.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Afreen88 said:


> I knew immediately before opening this thread that 1) the person asking the question would be a 'dog person' and 2) they'd put down cats/'cat people'.
> 
> I wonder why 'dog people' are like this? So many insist that you must fall into one camp (a person could like both equally) and go on to point out the 'negatives' in cats, trying to make 'cat people' sound bad. I find it so weird. As someone who does not care for either animal, I'm not biased either.
> 
> I prefer cat people over dog people.


I think you're taking it too seriously. 
No one is putting down cats or cat people from what I've seen.

Or maybe you're jesting as well and I'm not grasping it...


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Afreen88 said:


> Oh you've taken my comment way too seriously . The only animals I'm interested are the ones I eat  I plan to travel and I will sample cat and dog :b
> 
> But dog people ARE like this though, I was just wondering why. Like if you hear someone trying to save their pet and dying in the process, it's a dog owner. They're strange creatures.


Yup. Just as I thought. I didn't grasp it &#128518;

I know a few people who tried dog. They couldn't describe it, lol. It's...different.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

This question is older than dirt, yet has a consensus ever been reached?


----------



## DopamineRush (Jul 23, 2017)

Afreen88 said:


> Oh you've taken my comment way too seriously :lol. The only animals I'm interested in are the ones I eat  I plan to travel and I will sample cat and dog :b
> 
> But dog people ARE like this though, I was just wondering why. Like if you hear someone trying to save their pet and dying in the process, it's a dog owner. They're strange creatures.





Sabk said:


> Yup. Just as I thought. I didn't grasp it &#128518;
> 
> I know a few people who tried dog. They couldn't describe it, lol. It's...different.


Please don't talk about eating pets in this thread.
It was meant for pet lovers and you are being disrespectful.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

DopamineRush said:


> Please don't talk about eating pets in this thread.
> It was meant for pet lovers and you are being disrespectful.


Sorry.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

DopamineRush said:


>


Huh.








:b
I'm (mostly) convinced that the reason people don't love cats on the same level as their canine counterparts is because one is domesticated to be obedient, empathetic, and protective (like a member of a family) - whilst cats are pretty far behind in the breeding project by comparison (~40k years vs 9k years). The secret is that many people like cats for that difference


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I like both. I've only had one dog in my life but I've had three cats. That was mostly due to the area where we lived not being conducive to dog ownership.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like em both but I'd always choose dogs for my own personal pets. Maybe one day I'll actually be able to get one


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Cats, but dogs are okay.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Little dogs are kind of cute but the medium sized and big ones are rather ugly. They are scary too. Cats will run away if they don't like you but dogs will bite. Almost all dogs smell bad too. 

Cats are perfect.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This would be a good pet for someone who can't choose between cats and dogs:








It looks sort of like a mixture of cat and pug.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

This thread will probably end up deleted, but I can't resist...



Silent Memory said:


> This would be a good pet for someone who can't choose between cats and dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Munchkin cat is like a cross between a cat and a dachshund. :lol


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Love both, but I always have a greater bond with cats. <3


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Dogs but my mine does '*****y' territorial behaviour which falls out of my favour real quick. She'll pee in the laundry even tho the door is open! and I've noticed its after hours of punishment outdoors.. like she's saying "take that."(ugh) I still choose dog on any given day


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I definitely prefer cats, some dog breeds are cute though.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Cats. Dogs are annoying. Always barking and I been bit a few times.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I like my cat but there's zero affection-reciprocity. If cat's didn't look unbearably cute their domestication would have ended when rodent problems ended. But...










(Photo of Fruitcake's cat used without her permission. (Deal with it @Fruitcake))

Luckily for them they are furry and also entertaining when they go temporarily clinically insane when you give them cat-nip. I place cat-nip on one of her toys and it's like she goes into a 5 minute long orgasm.

I miss my dog though, a true female bro and loyal to the end.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

cats are cute... dont like dogs that much, except golden retriever maybe, the look kind


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I miss my black lab. He was smart as hell and had a personality similar to mine even though I didn't raise him. I got him right when I quit heroin and started using kratom for withdrawal, so I named him Kratom because he was nice to be around during withdrawal too. I gave him up for adoption to a good home (I hope) when I had to move.

I've always been creeped out by the sound cats make when they're crying at night. Why does it have to be at night?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> This thread will probably end up deleted, but I can't resist...


Why do you say that? It's not anti-female and it's not super fun (no offense OP, it is a fun thread, but it doesn't create so much joy that it will get the "Nein!" from a mod)


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Dogs Dogs Dogs Dogs Dogs and puppiessss


----------



## DopamineRush (Jul 23, 2017)

Plight said:


> Dogs Dogs Dogs Dogs Dogs and puppiessss


Finally a fellow dog lover in this sea of cat lovers haha.

The Petting charts for cats and dogs :


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> Why do you say that? It's not anti-female and it's not super fun (no offense OP, it is a fun thread, but it doesn't create so much joy that it will get the "Nein!" from a mod)


OP is a duplicate account. :/


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> OP is a duplicate account. :/


I called it.

Surprised the posts were left standing this time, though.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Gotta go with dogs. They're like slightly less annoying toddlers whom you can train to maim invaders.


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX (Jul 20, 2017)

Cats are pretty, but I prefer the deeper connection with dogs, as I feel they have higher cognitive ability.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I love both but definitely prefer cats. I've had a lifelong connection to them and I am fairly certain I'm destined to be a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Having lived with both cats and dogs 2/3 thirds of my life I must say I wouldn't be able to pick one of the other for several reasons. It depends on the dog and cat in question. They do have a personality - and both the dogs and cats can either be confident, shy or laid back, and other things. It depends on your life situation. A lot of people love that a dog can be very energetic and outgoing, but that is definitely not always preferable. If you are tired a lot for whatever reason, let's say because of your job, a dog and it's constant need for care and attention is probably going to tire you more.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dats


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Dogs.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

i have cats so i wanna say cats. although my cat all of a sudden started hating me or something six months ago and used to be really affectionate.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amon said:


> Dats


Pick _one_, motherf***er.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cats have their moments, but it has been *my experience* that dogs are more affectionate and loyal.

Noticed a few cat people said that the dogs they liked were for their looks/cuteness. I like dogs more for their personalities. Just about all of the dogs I've had have been mutts/mixed breeds. Other than preferring dogs that aren't really small, their breed doesn't matter much to me looks wise.

I find it really stressful with the way cats like to get into things. I have to be careful of many things. I have to keep houseplants away from our cats because they won't leave them alone. My dad's cat doesn't bother his aquarium much but I don't trust my cat around my aquariums because he might jump on the glass covers and hurt himself. I keep these in separate rooms but the cats are always trying to enter rooms where we don't want them to get into things. Never had to worry about by accident leaving a door open with a dog and if a dog does go somewhere you don't want them they are easy to get out.

Some people have destructive dogs, but I've had far more things destroyed by cats. Even when I was actively trying to train my cat to use a scratching post it didn't seem to help. He'd just use the post in addition to other things he scratched. He ruined a leather chair, carpeting, a bunch of horizontal blinds(a cat's easily defeated nemesis), a dryer hose, and some woodwork. He also likes to bite things and ruined one of my favorite wood carvings and has chewed on countless plastic bags where we've stored stuff. He's lucky I've pretty much given up on trying to stop him and have grown attached to him.

My dad's cat also tries to scratch things but she was declawed by her previous owner. She seems less destructive than my cat so maybe a scratching post would've worked for her.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dogs.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dogs because I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Doggies


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Cats


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

No preference. My folks have a cat and my brother and family have a pupper.

...They're both awesome in their own ways. :3


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)




----------

